# My New enclosure ... with pics



## cabral (Nov 8, 2009)

hy everyone, this is my new enclosure i built for my female arg B/W tegu " renato" (he has a male name, that is because im not really sure if she is male or female)

the enclosure is 7x3x3 feet, it is the biggest size it fits in my room so it will the permanent enclosure for "renato", BUT THERE IS A POSSIBILIY I MAKE A BIG OUTDOOR ENCLOSURE , FOR A COUPLE OF TEGUS, THERE WOULD BE NO PROBLEM WITH TEMPS BECAUSE IM FROM URUGUAY, WERE ARG B/W TEGUS LIVE IN THE WILD.

here are some pics:


----------



## cabral (Nov 8, 2009)

few more pics


----------



## Dom3rd (Nov 8, 2009)

Looks great to me, good job


----------



## cabral (Nov 8, 2009)

THANKS


----------



## kgolden (Nov 8, 2009)

Is that OSB wood that you used.


----------



## cabral (Nov 8, 2009)

OSB? i dont know what u mean .... it is made out of compressed wood chips if that what u mean


----------



## cabral (Nov 8, 2009)

kgolden said:


> Is that OSB wood that you used.




i made my research and yes, it is OSB


----------



## AWD247 (Nov 8, 2009)

Thats a great setup, very nice.


----------



## cabral (Nov 8, 2009)

thanks
really appreciate it !


----------



## taterbug (Nov 26, 2009)

Looks great!!!


----------



## taterbug (Nov 26, 2009)

Looks great!!!


----------

